# SATA Configuration keeps reverting back from RAID to IDE automatically.



## Bluthunder (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have the following installed:

Mobo: ASUS P5Q PRO
Hard drives: 1. Seagate 500GB 7200rpm SATA 2  3.5" HDD
                   2. Seagate 500GB 7200rpm SATA 2  2.5" HDD

Above HDD are configured in RAID 0 from June 2013 onwards.
Installed OS is Windows 7 HP SP1 64bit.

I have been facing the following problem for 4- 5 times since June 2013 till date :

When I boot my PC, It says "No operating System found". When I check the BIOS, The SATA configuration is changed automatically from *RAID to IDE*. When I change it back to RAID and reboot the system, it boots into the OS perfectly.

What could be the problem?


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 12, 2013)

Bluthunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the following installed:
> 
> ...



does the time change as well in BIOS? 
does it happen when you shut the pc down and remove power plug and put it back and switch on?

then 

CMOS Battery.


----------



## Bluthunder (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll look into it. I didnt observe the time. This could be the problem.

Thanks A ton Bro.


----------

